# Virgin Islands Resorts - Elysian Beach and Verandah Resorts



## gannab (Feb 6, 2013)

Looking for any info on these resorts thru rci.  any info greatly appreciated.  Judy from CT


----------



## GregT (Feb 6, 2013)

Judy,

I am a big fan of Elysian Beach Resort -- I've stayed there twice and think it is a real gem.  Beautiful beach, nice property with restraurants on-site, easy access to Red Hook and also the really nice restaurants in the area, Ritz Carlton next door if you want to sneak in, seeing your post made me miss St. Thomas!!

The only two drawbacks to the property, IMO, are:  1) very very hilly, so you have to be prepared to walk steps and 2) primarily Studio units, so there isn't the space that you may expect in a different property.

I have a number of pictures of this property, and have posted on the Elysian in this forum as well if you want to do a Search.  Please PM me if you'd like some pictures.  The rooms were recently renovated, and therefore the ones on the RCI website are outsdated.  If you search this forum, you'll find my pics too.

Best,

Greg


----------



## winnipiseogee (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't been inside the resort but its on my favorite beach on St Thomas (might even be my favorite beach in the USVI just because its always so quiet).  The only thing holding me back from booking is the studio rooms.  With two little kids I'm not sure if we are comfortable with adjoining rooms.  If you go please let us know what you think.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been thinking about booking here too but worried about the studio only and we have a 3 year old. Are they tiny? We couldn't take one without a full kitchen. Is there a way to get one of the loft studios?


----------



## GregT (Feb 20, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> I've been thinking about booking here too but worried about the studio only and we have a 3 year old. Are they tiny? We couldn't take one without a full kitchen. Is there a way to get one of the loft studios?



No, the lofts aren't accessible with points.   I tracked when loft units were available and they were too scarce for me, so I gave up on Elysian as a core destination.  Too bad because I love talking about it!!!

The Studio is just a hotel room, so you have to gauge how you would feel with your 3 year old.  I posted pics somewhere in the innards of TUG if you search for them.  

I never stayed in a parlor unit, and it may be modestly better. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## siesta (Feb 20, 2013)

GregT said:


> No, the lofts aren't accessible with points.   I tracked when loft units were available and they were too scarce for me, so I gave up on Elysian as a core destination.  Too bad because I love talking about it!!!
> 
> The Studio is just a hotel room, so you have to gauge how you would feel with your 3 year old.  I posted pics somewhere in the innards of TUG if you search for them.
> 
> ...


 are you referring to wyndham points or rci points


----------



## GregT (Feb 21, 2013)

siesta said:


> are you referring to wyndham points or rci points



Wyndham Points


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 21, 2013)

Are they available on weeks trade in RCI?


----------



## GregT (Feb 21, 2013)

krmlaw said:


> Are they available on weeks trade in RCI?



I've seen a number of weeks available for trade on RCI, but they are never January - April weeks.  That was one of the great things about Wyndham points, is you had no problem booking at 10 months out.  There was always great availability for Studio King and Studio Double, and I could usually see a Studio Parlor also.   It was just the Studio Loft that never appeared, and I used to call Wyndham's call advisors and ask when the next Loft unit was available (took some hunting for them).  By the time 10 months rolled around, that Loft was usually gone (presumably by the ARP owner).

The RCI weeks are all of varied categories, and I've never exactly correlated the unit type with what I know from Wyndham.  They are typically listed as Hotel or Studio, with accomodations for 2 or 4 people, some with No Kitchen, some with Full Kitchen.   I can't differentiate a loft unit.   I suspected the Full Kitchen that slept 2 people was the Studio Parlor, but I can't really tell for sure.  I even called the Elysian once to see if they could help me, and they had no idea what the RCI codes were for.

So.....it's there for you, and I really like this property (as you can tell).  If they had 1BR's, it would be in my Caribbean rotation, but because they don't, I've moved on to other properties.  I really like STT, and more specifically, the East End.

We will see...I hope you go and please report back with your thoughts if you do!

Best,

Greg


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 22, 2013)

looking at this property again ... wish I could figure out which RCI units on week exchanges could possibly be studio lofts? 

RCI will usually give you the unit number if you call before you book if its listed - wonder if there is a chart somewhere showing unit numbers and which kind of room it is.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 23, 2013)

Studio lofts sleep 4 and have a full kitchen. The bedroom is in the loft and is open... there's a Queen Murphy bed downstairs.

Studio parlors sleep 2 (Queen Murphy bed) and have a full kitchen.  

The Wyndham-owned rooms are:


studio king - sleeps 2 (king bed), partial kitchen (no stove/oven)
studio double - sleeps 4 (2 double beds), partial kitchen (no stove/oven)
studio loft  - sleeps 4, full kitchen
studio parlor  - sleeps 2, full kitchen
RCI lists the studio king & studio double as Hotel units with no kitchen.  The Wyndham-owned units actually have partial kitchens... just no oven or cooktop.  They are fully stocked and have a sink, refrigerator (not full-size), microwave, toaster, coffee maker, blender (I think).  

*Not all units are Wyndham-owned*...I don't know if the in-unit amenities are the same for non-Wyndham units.  RCI also shows 1 & 2 bdrm units.  I'm guessing these are not Wyndham units.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 23, 2013)

this is VERY helpful. Thanks!


----------



## legalfee (Jul 23, 2013)

If you're going through Wyndham you might want to consider Bluebeard's Beach Club. All the units have been recently refurbished. They have a pool bar and a dive shack. The only negative is no restaurant but the pool bar serves food. They have one bedroom and loft units.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 23, 2013)

RCI weeks ...


----------



## legalfee (Jul 24, 2013)

GregT said:


> Wyndham Points


^^^^^^^^^see above^^^^^^^


----------

